# Growth in the Corner ofMitchell's Mouth



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Does anyone recognize this growth that I found in the corner of Mitchell's mouth Saturday night? He is going to vets tomorrow am. I would have taken him today, but I would prefer his vet see him. Nothing against the vet who is working today, I am just far more comfortable with Dr Massoff.
It has a slightly rough pattern on the surface and appears to be round, does not seem to be causing any pain.

Thoughts, ideas??????

Sorry photos didnt upload the first time... post #3 has the photos


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't see a picture......


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

*Growth in the Corner of Mitchell's Mouth*

*Growth in the Corner ofMitchell's Mouth*
Does anyone recognize this growth that I found in the corner of Mitchell's mouth Saturday night? He is going to vets tomorrow am. I would have taken him today, but I would prefer his vet see him. Nothing against the vet who is working today, I am just far more comfortable with Dr Massoff.
It has a slightly rough granular looking pattern on the surface and appears to be round, does not seem to be causing any pain.

Thoughts, ideas??????


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How old is Mitch? That could possibly be viral papilloma ... it's harmless but more growths can pop up around his mouth. Daisy had this when she was younger, took a few months to run its course. It is contagious to other dogs (not humans) but most often occurs in younger dogs with underdeveloped or compromised immune systems.

If that's what it is, there's no reason to worry. But I would still see a vet just to be sure.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Is Mitchell otherwise healthy? not lethargic or anorexic?

If he's fine otherwise, it could be a papilloma (a wart, essentially) or even just a harmless, benign growth that the doc will just lop off. It could also be an abscess of some kind, though it's hard to tell from the pic.

If his health is otherwise normal, it's unlikely to be anything particularly serious.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe a papilloma (sp)?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry Nance, I have no clue but I'm glad it doesn't hurt him. Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> How old is Mitch? That could possibly be viral papilloma ... it's harmless but more growths can pop up around his mouth. Daisy had this when she was younger, took a few months to run its course. It is contagious to other dogs (not humans) but most often occurs in younger dogs with underdeveloped or compromised immune systems.
> 
> If that's what it is, there's no reason to worry. But I would still see a vet just to be sure.





tippykayak said:


> Is Mitchell otherwise healthy? not lethargic or anorexic?
> 
> If he's fine otherwise, it could be a papilloma (a wart, essentially) or even just a harmless, benign growth that the doc will just lop off. It could also be an abscess of some kind, though it's hard to tell from the pic.
> 
> If his health is otherwise normal, it's unlikely to be anything particularly serious.


 
Normal health in Mitchell???? I have no idea what that would be like. :no:
From what I research it does appear to be COHPV. It is entirely possible that he has a compromised immune system, because of the various issues he has had. I adopted him with Canine eosinophilic bronchopneumopathy,(which we appeared to have cured) he has IBS,(under control) Generalized Anxiety Disorder, and Seizure components for which he is currently on Phenobarbital, and the specialists are thinking of adding an SSRI (Prozac/Zoloft etc) for the anxiety aspect. :doh:

Thanks Jo, and Tippy


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks like an oral papilloma (sp?) to me. He may develop more of them as it runs it course.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I would echo Canine Viral Papilloma. Lily had one. They are white and look a little like a piece of cauliflower. Normally found in puppies as dogs develop immunity to them once they've had them, but I guess Lily had never been exposed before. It also can give them bad breath. It lasted for about a month or so and then was gone. The bad breath too!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yup...he may get warty lookin'.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't ignore it though, it does need to be monitored and possibly treated with anti-viral. There have been rare cases of aggression infection.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

The Vet agreed with everyone's dx of Canine Viral Papilloma. We are going to watch it thru the holidays, to make sure it doesn't get any bigger, change in any form or start to bother him. If nothing changes we will make the decision after the holidays whether to let it run it course or have it removed. He doesn't as matter of course use anti-virals for this type of thing except in extreme cases. As we discussed this am, poor Mitch has more pressing concerns right now that need to be dealt with, in the big scheme of things. :doh:

Thanks everyone for your help!:thanks:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Glad it's nothing serious! When Lily had hers, I was sure it would never going to go away and then POOF! It was gone. Not sure if it just falls off or what, but it went away quickly.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

It can take a while, a month or more even. They do go away eventually. Dalton had this as well & gave it to our other dog Meesha. It's contagious so, don't be surprised if he has young friends & they get it too.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Very contagious but I understand dogs have to come in direct contact with the papilloma to get it. It can't be spread by sharing food or water dishes. 

It was a life-changing event for Daisy and me. I had to take her out of dog daycare, she had to learn how to stay home alone while I worked. Haha, I think it was hardest on me. We got through it but it did take a couple of months. And I was so self-conscious about it (self-conscious about my dog, that says a lot!). For her, it did get worse before it got better but all's well that ends well


----------

